# 200W short-arc Mag-Lite



## A_L_R_O_M (Dec 7, 2016)

I really enjoy Maglites, it was my first nice flashlight, except some trashy stuff..
It was given to me by US soldier, from base named Ganci(fireman, who died 9/11), then they switched to the US transit center at Manas.
I was in school and our whole class went to that airbase, and one of the US soldier gifted me an mini AA maglite ( there was a story, how i tried to buy that stuff using my local banknotes, but he did not took any xD )
So i'm proud to show my experimental maglite build using ~ 1 mm arc HID brilliant light to do my conversion.
There is a lot of photos and some videos!!!
I hope i will do another, almost the same 6D build with another simular bulb, but with my new equipment ( electronic ballast 200W~400W dimmable)
I installed 99% silver wire, since the copper one, which i attached to nickel was hardly oxidized due to UV/ozone.. Silver is working perfectly well...
http://imageshack.com/a/img924/6692/NpoGxD.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img922/2868/pxedIr.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img922/1010/FlQjZu.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img922/7808/FNkNjH.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img924/5434/TkLc8Q.jpg (silver wire)
http://imageshack.com/a/img921/4726/IWG6r2.jpg (beamshot 1)
http://imageshack.com/a/img924/7767/2dCERv.jpg (beamshot 2)
http://imageshack.com/a/img924/8137/dGm3ua.jpg(beamshot 3)
http://imageshack.com/a/img921/5913/ZFVybE.jpg (beamshot 4)
http://imageshack.com/a/img921/3165/rFcVm4.jpg (beamshot 5)
My camera is quite ineffective (canon SX160)
May be i will buy another and it will improve the quality!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3YUUQkhtlQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic7dTxk4q3A


----------



## IlluminatedOne (Dec 8, 2016)

That is seriously impressive , i am guessing it might be one of the most powerful mag mods ever.


----------



## A_L_R_O_M (Dec 8, 2016)

Thank you!!!
I"m pretty sure, i will try make another one, since i have 2 6D maglites and i want to have a spare one.


----------



## vadimax (Dec 8, 2016)

This is a nice example of *good* Russian engineering. If you improve heat treatment that the light could be used not only from a riding car during a snowfall  you could sell it.


----------



## Alex1234 (Dec 8, 2016)

omg i want that so bad. Do you know what Lux thats making?


----------



## vadimax (Dec 8, 2016)

Alex1234 said:


> omg i want that so bad. Do you know what Lux thats making?



In the Russian-speaking video they mention 20K lm. Also they say that this halo is due to wet air, real focused beam is very narrow. Then they turn car long lights on to compare. At least they say so


----------



## vadimax (Dec 8, 2016)

455W HID made by same author:

 

Annoying sound you hear in the videos is battery discharge indicator.


----------



## A_L_R_O_M (Dec 8, 2016)

> omg i want that so bad. Do you know what Lux thats making?


With a new camera i will be able to make quality video, and we will compare this to many others. i'm choosing new camera...


> In the Russian-speaking video they mention 20K lm. Also they say that this halo is due to wet air, real focused beam is very narrow. Then they turn car long lights on to compare. At least they say so


actually it's lower than 20k lumen. May be around 16000, but even that is amazing me .
Beam is narrow, halo is not really visible in clear air, but to achieve maxabeam-like result, i need at least 20cm reflector. I think 20 cm reflector will be another project.
This light has quality 52 mm reflector... It's a miracle 
Light generates a lot of heat, but for 10 min bursts, you can handle this light, just take mid-bottom section of 6D maglite.
Bulb is isolated from radiator- mount, so there is a heating delay, even after power off, temperature still raising, but not that much.
May be i will get a new reflector, and it will reduce heating, due to lower light losses.. Even the tiny spots on reflector cause heating. Mine is almost perfect, but i want absolutelly new, without dust setup.


----------



## A_L_R_O_M (Dec 9, 2016)

View from my house!!! Good frosty early morning in Bishkek and my maglite 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swmS2uxgIKY


----------



## Alex1234 (Dec 9, 2016)

A_L_R_O_M said:


> View from my house!!! Good frosty early morning in Bishkek and my maglite
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swmS2uxgIKY




Awesome video. Wish manufacturers started making lights like that. To bad short arc is so expensive


----------



## vadimax (Dec 10, 2016)

Alex1234 said:


> Awesome video. Wish manufacturers started making lights like that. To bad short arc is so expensive



Well, ALROM could post possible price of that mod. I guess


----------



## lucca brassi (Dec 12, 2016)

Nice work ! May I ask what bulb and ballast did you use ?


----------



## A_L_R_O_M (Dec 14, 2016)

Now i'm using magnetic + 50hz inverter..
But i hope soon i will get specially designed electronic ballast with much higher wattage range..


----------



## staticx57 (Dec 21, 2016)

Absolutely amazing build!


----------



## A_L_R_O_M (Dec 21, 2016)

Thank you dear!
I have one great idea to use DC 200W burner with short-arc like ~ 1 mm, and to use it at only 136+W, but with incan lamp as a ballast. So i will get out of my external supply (little handheld box, which is now powering my 200W AC burner)
And i have ordered xenonics XN-01, will try to use it's mirror to achieve pensil-like beam, but with 330W power
Or may be high frequency high voltage little transformer, DC to DC converter with inductor, diode shield and , and no need of any other ballast. I hope i will fit everything...


----------



## Nexxos1412 (Feb 2, 2017)

Hello,
nice Build you did there  i would worry about the high ignition Voltage and the Mag switch and Body . But seems to work well , what type of ballast you use. Here in Gemany you get like nothing for short arc Xenon, its like it never existed here . I also think of building myself an test station for Short arcs. was yours mercury or Xenon ?. I only know Xenon DC Short arc Mercury should be different


Best regards
Nico


----------



## A_L_R_O_M (Feb 8, 2017)

Nexxos1412 said:


> Hello,
> nice Build you did there  i would worry about the high ignition Voltage and the Mag switch and Body . But seems to work well , what type of ballast you use. Here in Gemany you get like nothing for short arc Xenon, its like it never existed here . I also think of building myself an test station for Short arcs. was yours mercury or Xenon ?. I only know Xenon DC Short arc Mercury should be different
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!!
I'm just waiting for some goods once again to make everything perfect....
Yeah, ignition voltage is high, i was several times electrocuted. But now it seems to be no danger.. I was just testing ignition from automotive hid kit...
I will be using high-frequency ignition, it's almost safe...


----------

